
Google Announces Springboard for Apps and Refreshed Sites - blfr
https://googleappsupdates.blogspot.com/2016/06/powering-more-connected-and.html
======
brudgers
Google Springboard:
[https://apps.google.com/campaigns/index__googlespringboardea...](https://apps.google.com/campaigns/index__googlespringboardeap.html)

